# Cat hasn't pooed



## kppony (3 April 2013)

I'm a bit worried about my cat Timmy.

He hasn't pooed for 2 days (Monday/Tuesday). He normally does one poo everyday overnight. I'm a bit worried about him.

He has been eating/drinking as normal and is his usually happy self and it doesn't bother him if I squeeze is stomach.

If he doesn't poo today/tonight I will be taking him to the vet but does anyone have any advice to get him to poo? I have completely changed the litter and put all fresh down (usually do a complete muck out once a week and take out poos daily) to encourage him but so far nothing....


----------



## Umbongo (3 April 2013)

In the meantime you can try feeding oily fish such as pilchards, or lactulose from the vets or chemist. Vets soon though as he could have a blockage. Hope he goes soon!


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

Thanks for your reply  I'm not sure whether to try feeding him something other than his usual dry food as he has a very sensitive tummy. We've only had him a few months and his previous owner said to stick to a plain diet with him.

If he hasn't pooed by the time I get back from work I will take him to the vets.

Shall I take him in as an emergency tonight or wait until the morning?


----------



## meandmyself (3 April 2013)

Ring the vet and ask what they want you to do. Is he trying to go and can't, or just not trying?


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Ring the vet and ask what they want you to do. Is he trying to go and can't, or just not trying?
		
Click to expand...

He just isn't trying as far as I can make out. He is weeing normally. I haven't heard him trying to poo but he usually poos overnight.


----------



## russianhorse (3 April 2013)

I'd get some liquid paraffin and some oily fish (I.e sardines in oil into him)

Cats can go days without passing anything but would get liquid paraffin and oils into him to get his bowels moving


----------



## mandyl (3 April 2013)

my cat had same problem at 18 months old. he ended up very poorly. ring vet for advice


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

I rang the vets and they said that as he is eating, drinking and seeing normally it is likely that he is pooing somewhere other than his litter box. I'm on my way home now so will have a hunt around to see if he's chosen to go somewhere else. 

If not, I'll take him in for a once over. 

So fingers crossed there is poo in the tray when I get home!


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

*weeing not seeing! Stupid iPhone!


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

Well he's pooed! Woo! 

I don't think I've ever been so pleased to see a poo since my share horse had colic!

Will keep an eye on him over the next couple of days though


----------



## Supertrooper (3 April 2013)

Make sure that he's getting plenty of water so add water to his dry food. That way you know he's taking water in.


----------



## kppony (3 April 2013)

He's drinking normally but will put some water in with his dry food aswell just to make sure. 

He did a large poo this afternoon so hopefully he'll be back to normal now.


----------

